# 18 Days post D&C with Positive test....pregnant? or cruel joke?



## MommyNikki

I haven't felt myself the past couple days, even to the point where I threw up (kind of like morning sickness sick). I don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, I am very fertile (I had 2 babies back to back) but my third pregnancy ended up being non-viable and I had to have a D&C on 9/21. Today, 18 days later I have a positive preg test...Im very confused as to whether I was able to conceive again or if I still have left over hormones from my failed pregnancy. 

Does anyone know how long after a D&C that a home preg stick could pick up pregnant hcg levels?

I am trying not to be hopeful---but it has really lifted my spirits thinking that I could be pregnant again. 

Its too late to try to get a blood test from the doctor today, I will tomorrow,....any thoughts?????:sadangel:


----------



## pbl_ge

I think it's likely that your levels aren't down yet. It can sometimes take weeks. Did you get your Betas tested at the time of the D&C?


----------



## amytrisha

I agree with pbl, I think your levels still may be up. Get in touch with your doc tomorrow just incase x


----------



## bazzb

I still have very very faint line on my test today and its been 3 weeks


----------



## MommyNikki

pbl_ge said:


> I think it's likely that your levels aren't down yet. It can sometimes take weeks. Did you get your Betas tested at the time of the D&C?


No I didnt. I had a D&C with suction but was never told my levels and was not scheduled for a follow up until sometime in November, so I never had any blood work afterwards.


----------



## jessandaj

Its possible to be pregnant again. If you were further along though and your level were already in the thousands then it could be that there still up from the miscarriage in 2 days my level dopped 15 points but i was miscarrying naturally to so i dont know if it makes a difference or not. Im hoping the best for you it would be nice to see someone pregnant before another cycle starts its honestly what i hope happens for me but im scared ill miscarry again


----------



## MommyNikki

jessandaj said:


> Its possible to be pregnant again. If you were further along though and your level were already in the thousands then it could be that there still up from the miscarriage in 2 days my level dopped 15 points but i was miscarrying naturally to so i dont know if it makes a difference or not. Im hoping the best for you it would be nice to see someone pregnant before another cycle starts its honestly what i hope happens for me but im scared ill miscarry again

Thanks, I am hoping that I am, as well. I know that this pregnancy will be a lot different than my others. I have the same fears as you. Im pretty sure that I will be worried the entire time of something going wrong.

Im sorry for your loss because I know it has been extremely difficult for me and I have not had much help or relief or even anyone to talk to who would know what I was going through except for these forums. 

I wish you the best when you TTC again!:flower:


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> I still have very very faint line on my test today and its been 3 weeks

Mine turned dark, does that make a difference with the clearity of the line or no?

Also, Did you have a D&C or were you natural? 

I am getting blood work today, I am just hoping for the best, also hoping that starting again so soon wont provide a negative outcome


----------



## bazzb

I had natural and my line is getting lighter and lighter and not really visable now unless you stare!

FX it is new pregnancy i wish you all the luck in the world XX

Do you have pics of the test so we can see the progression lines?


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> I had natural and my line is getting lighter and lighter and not really visable now unless you stare!
> 
> FX it is new pregnancy i wish you all the luck in the world XX
> 
> Do you have pics of the test so we can see the progression lines?

Do you mean a picture of the pregnancy test? I have only taken one since my MC (the one I took yesterday).


----------



## bazzb

oh okay
do you have a pic?


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea, I will send once I get home... Ive been posting on here from work this a.m. (shhh! lol)


----------



## bazzb

me too shh LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

So heres the test. I went to compare it to the tests from my last pregnancy but they are missing...I had put them in a box that I keep a lot of important things but they aren't in there...

regardless here is the test I took yesterday (19 days post D&C)

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/test.jpg


----------



## jessandaj

It seems very dark to still be leftover hcg in my opinion :) hope its real for you


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, mommy that test looks very dark and promising, but you won't fully know unless you get a blood test done.

I had a D&C @ 12wks, it to maybe 15 days to exit my system. And then I finally got a neg. HPt. And then got pregnant that next month w/o having AF. But it wasn't viable so I m/c that one @ 4 1/2 wks, and that took maybe 2- 3 wks naturally to leave my system. It's def a roller, but I sure hope this its over for you so you can enjoy this blessing if it's a new pregnancy!! GL and Fingers Crossed for you!!


----------



## MommyNikki

jessandaj said:


> It seems very dark to still be leftover hcg in my opinion :) hope its real for you


Thanks :) Heres hoping!


----------



## MommyNikki

I got my blood work done today, It will be a series of 2, so they will give me my numbers tomorrow and then I will get blood work done again on thursday and compare numbers to see if it increases or decreases...

Wish Me Luck!!!


----------



## bazzb

good luck hun!
im attaching a pic of my test from about 20 days post miscarriage so you can see how much darker yours is then mine, so it is promising but everyone is different. and i took one yesterday which was 3 weeks exactly and it is almost non-existent


----------



## MommyNikki

Are you already trying again?


----------



## bazzb

im NTNP for now
see below my test from yesterday I think by friday it will be negative :) i just want to move on


----------



## MommyNikki

I don't blame you. Ive kept busy and its help. Somethings I see or think about still make me sad, but once I found out, my D&C could have came fast enough. 

I was trying to get pregnant this time (the 1st time...all 3 of my pregs were unplanned) but it was pretty much NTNP, I wasnt going to go out and by ovulating kits or anything, I just planned on staying "active" and hoping for the best. 

Do you have any kids already?


----------



## MommyNikki

****couldn't have came fast enough


Im tired lol


----------



## bazzb

no unfortunately none yet:( soon i hope i love kids. Ive just been married over two years, so hopefully soon, this was our first pregnancy

i see from your ticker we lost our angels on the same day


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow, I guess we did. That's just the day I found out though, I urged them to do a sono at my 8 week baby appt (usually they do not do them until 12 weeks) and there was no heart beat. I'm not sure exactly when I lost the baby though--I never had any pain or bleeding. If I didnt ask for a sono, I dont know when I would have known.


----------



## MommyNikki

I think you will have no problem with your next pregnancy. I have heard of people miscarrying the first time, then getting pregnant shortly after and have no problem carrying and giving birth to a health baby


----------



## bazzb

hope you are right
mine is by the day we found out also. I had a MMC, some brown spotting which they kept saying was nothing as I had a good scan at 6 week 3 days, finally the spotting stopped but one night i thought i irritated my cervix so i went in and they sent me for a scan i was around 11 week 2 or 3 days and they told me the baby stopped growing at 6 week 4 day but my body didnt expel it :(
I had to take pills to make the actual mc happen


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good luck girls, I hope this is it for you both and we send love to your angel babies :)


----------



## MommyNikki

I had the sono at the one office, went to the hospital and lied about pain to get another scan cuz I thought they would have better equipment, and then had to have another before my D&C...it was a nightmare I felt I would never wake up from. I am real happy to have this website because it has made healing a alot easier for me. I don't have to feel akward talking to people I know and the people on here actually know what I am going through. Its hard talking to people who dont know because they tend to say stupid stuff trying to help but coming off very insensitive. I feel blessed to feel a connection throughout this horrible ordeal.

off subject but you said you had a natural MC, Do you know if the levels of HCG differ from natural MC or a D&C?


----------



## bazzb

thanks
i no my test are left over hormones as they are getting lighter, im only testing to make sure i got back to negative.

im crossing my fingers for my next cycle!


----------



## MommyNikki

MommaAlexis said:


> Good luck girls, I hope this is it for you both and we send love to your angel babies :)


Thank you :)


----------



## bazzb

i have no clue
Last time i had my betas tested was 6 weeks 1 day and they were 35,000


----------



## MommyNikki

I only asked because Ive heard that passing naturally could leave leftover tissue, that may be why your hcg levels are still showing. Because they suctioned the tissue out from the D&C, do you think my levels would go down faster or does that not matter?


----------



## bazzb

hmm point, I did have a scan last week and it was all clear no tissue left over though


----------



## MommyNikki

I wonder why they haven't done a scan on me unless they did one in the OR during the procedure


----------



## bazzb

hmm maybe they did then?

I had a scan two weeks post miscarriage. I think i heard with d&c it drops faster but I really dont know. Do you know how high your levels were? mine were pretty high so that takes longer to decrease.


----------



## MommyNikki

The lastBW I had they were like 3,000, i think that was around 3-4 weeks. I had BW done the day I found out but I never had the results from them. I switched providers the next day because I didnt know my office no longer had affiliation to the hospital that I preferred, so I had to switch doctors before my D&C


----------



## bazzb

ohh ok i understand
maybe test tomorrow and post a pic and see if its darker, if it is go in and get your betas done! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

i got one done today..I will have my numbers tomorrow..I will still need another test on thursday to show whether they are increasing or not,...I will post another pic tomorrow tho


----------



## jessandaj

Good luck !!!


----------



## bazzb

yes sorry I forgot!! let me know what happens tomorrow and post your pic.
I really hope you are pregnant!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Me too--Oh lord I am trying not to be hopeful.

I am about to eat this ice cream and sign off for the tonight---talk to you tomorrow!!

Night


----------



## bazzb

im off to bed, super tired
xx chat tomorrow


----------



## MommyNikki

So I should be getting my numbers today from my first BW---I am so extremely nervous/anxious---- They were supposed to have been getting back to me before lunch time, but I guess that isnt happening. I will call at 1pm.

Wish me luck...Going to get another test to post right now


----------



## bazzb

cant wait to see and hear your results!

GL XX


----------



## MommyNikki

Well...called about my results.. the doctor said that it was most likely leftover and werent going to have me do BW again. However, they werent aware I was trying again so once I told them, they said to still do the BW tomorrow.

I did take a at home test thought and its lighter than yesterday, so Im going to go ahead and say that it most likely isnt a pregnancy.

Here is the picture...the one on the left is from Monday and the one on the right is from today.

There's always next month I guess...
https://https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/oct10th.jpg


Does anyone know if you can even get pregnant before your levels are completely at zero?


----------



## MommyNikki

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/oct10th.jpg


----------



## bazzb

aww hun im sorry
I think we will both be novemeber BFP :)
did he say what your beta was at today?


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh I've just read this whole thread & got so excited for you, I really hope it's not left over. It did seem very dark to just be left over hcg though!! 
I hate all this ttc, makes your emotions go up & down within the blink of an eye! 
I really hope next month is your month girls & hopefully mine too! X


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> aww hun im sorry
> I think we will both be novemeber BFP :)
> did he say what your beta was at today?

Its okay, I mean I cant expect too much, Ive only been "Trying" now for like 2 weeks...

November will definately be our month!!! :)

btw they didnt give me numbers but I am sure they will on thursday when they compare the two


----------



## MommyNikki

amytrisha said:


> Ahh I've just read this whole thread & got so excited for you, I really hope it's not left over. It did seem very dark to just be left over hcg though!!
> I hate all this ttc, makes your emotions go up & down within the blink of an eye!
> I really hope next month is your month girls & hopefully mine too! X


I was starting to get excited too but oh well, I should have expected this...I will still get the blood work tomorrow just to compare numbers, at least if it is leftover HCG then I will know approx how fast its leaving...

November seems like the lucky month anyways! lol


----------



## bazzb

thats good keep positive!!


----------



## bazzb

hi

so my ovulation kit came today and of course me being me I had to pee on one lol
I got positive, then using the same urine I got a very very faint line on a hpt. So I am guessing the left over hormone made my ovulation test positive? i guess that makes sense

ill attach them anways

How are you feeling now? hope all is well 
xx


----------



## NYcountrygirl

I hope it's a new and healthy pregnancy! Ask for the numbers from the other day, and the new ones you'll take. Best of luck!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

LOL your soo funny about the ovulation kit....how do they even work? I am interested

Im doing alright. Really, Im not sad...I trying to rush things and thats not the way to go about it. It will happen. Plus I have 2 right now so sometimes I find myself like

"why do I want another one again???" as I pull my hair out lmao

I am hoping for next month but def before christmas!


----------



## bazzb

I use clear blue digital ovulation
They can be used at any time of the day but preferably the same time each day Once your lh surge is detected u get a smiley face ! U should ovulate between 12-36 hours After the smiley i think

I used them Once before and got pregnant that month!!
Here's hoping they work in November :)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jessandaj

Sorry :( but theres still hope ! But if not ill join you guys for this november bfp cycle !!!!


----------



## bazzb

Look forward to November :)
We will have to make a new thread then


----------



## MommyNikki

I am with you on the new thread. So with these ovualtion kits...how much? and can you reuse them (pee on them more than once?) and did your levels mess with this one?


----------



## bazzb

there are all different brands, some very cheap, I personally like the digital because there is no guessing! I got mine at costco online for 50 plus tax

My pack came with 20 stick (month supply roughly) 

I think mine last night is affected by my left over HCG i dont think I am ovulating yet, but what do i know lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Well I got pains before on my left side after my D&C and they said they thought they were "ovulation pains"..I was gonna see if I could feel them again next month but idk exactly how they work...am I ovualting while in pain? did I already or am I about to? lol 

I looked up that kit you have online. I seen some under $30 so I think I might give that a try but I will probably wait until I get a period first...I will be mad if I spend money and waste them all because of left over lol


----------



## bazzb

yah there are some cheap ones that are great as well!

Im not using mine anymore until i get my period!


----------



## MommyNikki

that one I seen cheaper was a clearblue too like yours


----------



## bazzb

arer you in the states?
was it clear blue digital?


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea im in PA...Are you in the states?

and yea it was a clear blue digital. I just googled the test and it will bring up sites that are selling the test and different prices.


----------



## MommyNikki

Here is one link for one 24.29 with .99 cent shipping

This one is for $36 + free shipping

If you end up getting another one, shop around a little...deals are out there!!


----------



## bazzb

Im in canada! so if i do even order from the states i end up paying duty fees and then it costs just as much LOL the joys of canadain prices


----------



## MommyNikki

You have to pay a duty tax?? Geez...we have ordered things from China before and didnt have to pay a duty tax...however we have had customs take a box or two. (jerks) 


If you want, I can put it in a boat and send it across lake Erie :) Duty free! lmao


----------



## bazzb

LOL there to go! good one


----------



## MommaAlexis

Cheaper to order from China. They usually ship ground mail if it's in the states, I find. It's always been faster and cheaper from China for me. I'm in Northern Ontario thouhh


----------



## bazzb

ohh ok
I dont know whats its like in the GTA


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'd assume cheap by airmail as there's tons of airports?


----------



## bazzb

Maybe! I will look into or if I need tO order more
Hopefully I dont :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea--you wont need another one :)


----------



## bazzb

heh thanks!
did u get acne with either of your pregnancies, i had tons and it is starting to clear now a bit but the right side of my face is in chin area is still bad :*(


----------



## MommyNikki

hell ya...I had acne as a teen (not horrible but it would leave scars) so they put me on acutane...and it all cleared up. But since all of this...my face looks like sh*t...and I even got some on my back. 

Im assuming its from the extreme change in hormones. Cant wait for it to all clear up!!


----------



## bazzb

glad im not alone but i wish u werent suffering with it either!I have a new cleanser tonight to try
hope it works, i look nasty lol


----------



## bazzb

before pregnancy i never had an acne issue, would just get one of two before af


----------



## MommyNikki

My skin is hyper sensitive...which is part why I got acne as a teen because I didn't realize it until later.. I have a allergy to sulfa and a lot acne products and face washes have sulfa in them and once I found some that didnt, everything turned around.

Right now I just have some bumps..nothing too bad

My OH had a huge one on his face this morning so I didnt feel so bad hahahahaha


----------



## bazzb

LOL nice, my hubby always gets zits when my AF is due!

Did you go for your other beta yesterday


----------



## MommyNikki

No, I was supposed to yesterday---still on the wall if I am getting it today. I may just take another preg test first and if its lighter than before I just wont bother. Id rather spend $1 and not get a needle stick. 

On the bright side, I got to BD last night (finally)! :) lol I gotta get working on this Nov BFP!


----------



## bazzb

LOL yes definately!!!
Keep me posted


----------



## Missconfusedx

Hi someone help new to this site and would love advice please ! Right had a early misscarrige 5 weeks ago my bloods at draw days before bleeding was 247... Misscarriage just like a period, I know I ovulated around 2weeks ago for the past over a week had slight sore boobs lower back ache mostly in morning got a neg And a pos on Monday, got faint pos *2 wed, bloods yesterday was 22... Today I have clear blue digi preg 1-2, fr pos ( darker and appeared quicker but dr says likely to be left over hcg as levels low, no period and fed up waiting just want to know


----------



## bazzb

best thing is to get blood done again in 48 hours, if it goes up its means it a new pregnancy and if it goes down it is left over hormones.


----------



## MommyNikki

You will probably have to have the 2 betas done if you want to know for sure. Bazzb and I still have faint positives and we are 3 weeks out. The 2 betas will tell you if your levels are increasing or decreasing and will let you know for sure if you are pregnant.


----------



## Missconfusedx

The waiting is horrible dr will draw next bloods Monday so it's a long wait over the weekend unless I have a period, I just can't see why I haven't had a period yet? I had a the signs and everything, wishful thinking I suppose, Im soo certain I got a neg on a 10mi sensitivy test 2 weeks after m/c but now I'm getting these pos it's making me second think :(


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's hoping that you are...but from my experiences...I know when you REALLY REALLY want something, it may make you notice things that may not really be going on.

I was even getting sick lately and took a test and it came back pos, I couldve swore I was preg because I felt like I was getting the same morning sickness I did with all my pregnancies, but the test a couple days later was lighter..

Try to relax until you get your results. I hope you are but try to expect the worse so if you arent preg right now that you dont get disappointed.


----------



## Missconfusedx

Thank you , I'm staring to think now I'm imagining symptoms, I'm going to enjoy wkend best I can and deal with it Monday by midday Monday I spoils know either way, but in the mean time,,,, I'm going to forgot about it thank you :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Sure thing...just do things to take your mind off it and enjoy the weekend like you said. Whats going to happen will happen, worrying about it doesn't change the outcome...the only thing it will do is add more stress to your body and will make it more difficult to conceive/carry.


----------



## Missconfusedx

Real confused , took a test this morning as I was told to do by dr before I go for bloods, I got a cheapey test and it states it detects hcg in urine over 25mi..... When I had my bloods done Thursday they was 22, so it means the test is more sensitive than what it states or my levels r going up ? Most of the other tests I took we're 12.5 mi


----------



## MommyNikki

Missconfusedx said:


> Real confused , took a test this morning as I was told to do by dr before I go for bloods, I got a cheapey test and it states it detects hcg in urine over 25mi..... When I had my bloods done Thursday they was 22, so it means the test is more sensitive than what it states or my levels r going up ? Most of the other tests I took we're 12.5 mi


Its close, you would have to go by what the blood work states...Did you get it done yet? 

I never got my second beta done, I still haven't gotten a period but I'm pretty good at recognizing when I'm pregnant, so I figured I wont get obsessed getting pregnant. I will just let nature take its course lmao


----------



## bazzb

i got my negative!!!!!!! i even took it out of the case! nothing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

see below
hopefully i will ovulate or get af soon!!


----------



## Missconfusedx

I got my bloods done yesterday and from Thursday they've gone from 22 to 177, she hasn't said to me I am pregant she said just said something's going on, so it maybe just a bit of left over tissue stimulating the hormone but she wants me to do more bloods tomorrow , do tomorrow will let me know more I hope , will let u know


----------



## bazzb

If they are progressing that much it's a good chance it's a new prefnant! Gl


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> i got my negative!!!!!!! i even took it out of the case! nothing :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> see below
> hopefully i will ovulate or get af soon!!

 YAY!!! I need to take one today to see where I'm at...the last one I posted was the last one I took


----------



## MommyNikki

It sounds like a good chance you are preggo!! I will keep my fingers crossed for ya!

btw speaking of good news....I have a GREAT job interview today! I hope I get it...Unemployment would be nice being preggo but I got little ones who want LOTS of toys for christmas lol


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:



> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> i got my negative!!!!!!! i even took it out of the case! nothing :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> see below
> hopefully i will ovulate or get af soon!!
> 
> YAY!!! I need to take one today to see where I'm at...the last one I posted was the last one I tookClick to expand...

test again! lets have a look! so glad I finally have a negative, i was jumping around the house... hubby thinks im nuts:haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

lmao Guys will never understand us...I have to go to the interview in an hour so when I come home I will pick up a test on the way and post....Wonder what it will say?!


----------



## Missconfusedx

I'm not counting on it, Im terrified the same will happen as last time so In my head I'm not thinking I am preg,will let u know bloods tomorrow


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> lmao Guys will never understand us...I have to go to the interview in an hour so when I come home I will pick up a test on the way and post....Wonder what it will say?!

GOOD [email protected]@@@@@@:thumbup::thumbup:
keep us posted!!!

hope your test is negative also:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Missconfusedx said:


> I'm not counting on it, Im terrified the same will happen as last time so In my head I'm not thinking I am preg,will let u know bloods tomorrow

good luck... hcg doesnt normally rise though unless you are preggo!
keeping you in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

HERE IT IS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Time to Make some BABIES!!

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/oct16.jpg


~*~Negative~*~


----------



## bazzb

whoo hoo!! look at us!! Go team lol


----------



## MommyNikki

haha I know, right?! Its about damn time


----------



## bazzb

Definately
Now come on af so I can keep track of my cycle lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Now I dont know whats going on... I just went back in the bathroom to striaghten up and I got this...

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/oct16number2.jpg

WTH! Why would this still read????


----------



## MommyNikki

that is the same test as the one I posted earlier


----------



## MommyNikki

I am going to get my 2nd blood work done now--- I called the ob/gyn and a week ago when I got the blood work done, i guess I was at 77....my body is driving me CRAZY. 

If this is just left over then I am going to go nuts because it has just been taking FOREVER for my numbers to drop...I'll be lucky to get AF by Christmas time at this rate :(


----------



## bazzb

oh no!
how long was it sitting for before u saw

sorry i didnt reply! super busy day :(


----------



## bazzb

i think it is lighter then the last test though right?
how many days ago was the DNC?


----------



## MommyNikki

It was like 10 min later after taking it. I know your not supposed to read them after a certain amount of time but I have taken tests before and got a negative and it didnt turn positive later on. 

This is the first time Ive been sad in a awhile since this whole thing happened. I feel like this is dragging out now. If Im not pregnant, then I would just like to be at zero. :(

I will find out tomorrow the numbers from my test today.


----------



## bazzb

ok keep me posted!


----------



## Missconfusedx

I'm still impatiently awaiting my blood results from this morning :( it alike torture, she normally rang me by now with the results :( so the longer time goes I'm guessing its bAd news and she putting off calling me :(


----------



## bazzb

Or they are Just really backed up??
Where so you live, it's only 740 am where I amlol


----------



## Missconfusedx

Just got beta back ..... 454 is my level now still can't believe it, and won't be assure til scan next wed


----------



## bazzb

I told u!! 
Gl Hun xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh wow thats awesome. Did you TTC before your first cycle? I can't remember what you told us


----------



## bazzb

and goign from 22 tp 454 is perfect numbers! i think congrats are in order


----------



## MommyNikki

Just got my blood work back and it was 22. Im almost there. The nurse kind of scared me though saying that trying to get pregnant, so soon after a miscarriage would put me at high risk for another because I wouldn't be giving my uterus enough time to heal. I think I may be out for November and maybe looking at December then...who knows :/

I just don't want to go through that whole experience again.


----------



## bazzb

glad your almost at zero! by the weekend it should be all goneXX

I am just waiting for AF, who knows when she will show up though lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea im gonna wait until I have one too.


----------



## Missconfusedx

I wasn't trying at all , don't know how it happened so soon, I'm just going to have wait this one out and see what cards I'm thrown,Im from England btw x


----------



## bazzb

i am not preventing this month but not trying either. I dont even think I am ovualted yet since my MC, but i really dont know lol

England that is far away i am in chilly Canada lol


----------



## Missconfusedx

U will know when u ovulated by you cervical mucus ( sorry to sound crude) when the mucas appears u will know your ovulating , England is not much warmer than Canada, I could wet and windy :(


----------



## bazzb

I&#8217;m having clear/white (kind of stretchy discharge since Monday) I took an OPK Monday and it was negative. Just because I was curious.. it may be positive now if I tested..

I am just dreading the snow lol


----------



## bazzb

I took a cheap dollar store opk tonight and it was negative
And I confirmed that with a digital cb opk
So no surge yet but that's fine
Last week I was getting positives due to left over hormOnes so I'm just glad they are gone :)


----------



## MommyNikki

They scheduled me for another BW next week to make sure Im at zero...I will be happy to get AF


----------



## bazzb

Me too Nikki 
Not sure when I should expect it though lol
Like no clear really


----------



## MommyNikki

We will get there...eventually. I am happy that to have someone going through the same thing as me with same dates and everything...it helps having someone to compare situations with.

We will be blessed soon. I am excited to be chatting about our pregnancies and babies lmao


----------



## bazzb

Lol I cannot wait either!!
In a way I was glad the clear blue digi opk was negative
Before I was getting positives due to hcg
Hope we get af in a few weeks!


----------



## MommyNikki

I heard you can check ovulation by taking your temp every morning and see the spike that way too, has anyone tried it?


----------



## bazzb

i started temping since Saturday lol
so far they have stayed pretty much the same


----------



## bazzb

only thing with tempting you wont know until after you ovulate as the temp rises once you do. Although it is a goos method to enusre u r ovlating


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh okay, well I don't want to know afterwards lol So I guess I will try something different. I dont want to buy a opk until after AF because I know I am too impatient and will be using them when I shouldnt lol


----------



## bazzb

I know
I have used too now, but i put them away! no more til after AF!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol haha suuuuurrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## bazzb

haha ill try!!! :p


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MommyNikki said:


> I heard you can check ovulation by taking your temp every morning and see the spike that way too, has anyone tried it?

I temp. When you temp you do it every morning before you get out of bed (once you move around your BBT can change), I keep my thermometer by my bed. And you have to temp at the same time everyday (within 30mins or so). 

It is true that you don't know until after you O but it helps pinpoint when you O. After a couple of cycles temping you start to see your patterns. I use fertilityfriend.com, it's a free charting site, and it will start predicting when you will O based on your previous charts. It's normally pretty close to when your fertile! They also have a smartphone app, and iPad app! Hope that helps a little! 

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

thanks for the info!
I have been taking mine eveyr morning once i wake up( i keep my thermometer on my night stand)

so far my temp hasnt changed much
35.4 
35.6
35.8
35.8
35.7
35.9


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

When you O, you will see a shift in you temp. The progesterone causes your temp to rise. If you aren't pg your temp will go back down right before af, but if your pg your temp stays elevated! I recommend plugging your temps into a chart. Like I said I use fertilityfriend.com. It also lets you record symptoms and when you BD. Here's my chart for you to look at https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Pray2bBlessed/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart.


----------



## bazzb

ok I havent had a AF since my MC on sept 18th
So i dont know what cycle day I am on lol

thanks for showing me your chart


----------



## MommyNikki

any AF's yet?


----------



## bazzb

None for me
Cramping a little

How about u??


----------



## MommyNikki

Just some clear cm, I thought it was a sign that AF was coming--but nothing


----------



## bazzb

I had that earlier this week
Now I'm it's just like a little n sticky lol tmi sorry


----------



## bazzb

Any AF yet Nikki?


----------



## MommyNikki

Nothing yet--Im still waiting for it....how about you?


----------



## bazzb

same!
I havent had any brown spotting for over a week. I did see some pink last night when i wiped it was very very light but that didnt turn to AF which i thought it would
argh


----------



## MommyNikki

I guess Im okay with not getting mine yet because I feel like I cant get pregnant until I get it. Ive been having conflicting thinking about TTC again. I think I might just NTNP. I know I would want another baby down the road...But Im kinda scared to tell him that I dont wanna try now---and then have him not wanna try again at all down the road when I am ready


----------



## bazzb

NTNP usually produces little miracles anyways :)


----------



## MommyNikki

NTNP doesn't hurt your feelings either. I got pregnant with my other two without kits or tests everyday or all the extra stress. My situation is a little different then some because I already have kids. If it is meant to be, God will make it happen. In the mean time, I will still BD and I will send most of my baby dust your way!!! :)


----------



## bazzb

well thats good! i hope i get preggo soon, i only used ovulation tests one month (the month I concieved) i will give them a try again soon once af arrvies (she seems to be staying away) lol


----------



## MommyNikki

yea, Idk whats going on with that...The one time I want it to come and its taking FOREVER! lol


----------



## bazzb

LOL i no right! my husband keeps saying u r not preggo though right, and im not no not yet she just wont come!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol Im sure my husband doesnt know whats going on either but God forbid he would ever ask me something related to my period hahahhahaha


----------



## bazzb

LOL i no right!
did you bleed long after your d&c


----------



## MommyNikki

I bled for roughly 6 days. It was very similar to after having my c-sections (expect a LOT less painful). The toilet water would be all read for about 5-6 days, then I had an on and off spotting for like 2 weeks after.


----------



## MommyNikki

how about you?


----------



## bazzb

oh ok i bleed like a period for 5-6 days then spotted for another 2 weeks after that
mine was a natural MC


----------



## MommyNikki

got some spotting today, hopefully getting AF!


----------



## bazzb

nothing for me

took a HPT ill attach it just because lol


----------



## MommyNikki

is that a negative or a positive?


----------



## bazzb

i think negative, although i see a faint line.. i doubt im preggo yet though
i posted a thread with more pinks and link to some inverts if u wanna look


----------



## MommyNikki

yea, how can I find it--I am still somewhat new to this site and havent exactly figured out how to navigate lol


----------



## bazzb

one sec ill get a link


----------



## bazzb

link to inverts in page three
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...dated-link-inverts-help-line-eye-right-3.html


----------



## babydoodle

I am recovering from my D&C following a mc at 12 weeks...not much bleeding and i go for blood test to check levels on tuesday morning...i wonder what the heck they will be...i may just start checking with pregnancy tests as well afterward...eager to start trying again too but need to wait for 1st AF and who the heck knows how long that will take...hope you dont mind that i joined in...bazzb...i remember you from the 1st trimester forums...sad to be joining over to this forum...wishing everybody luck this time around!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

well sorry you are here but happy to have you! feel free to post tests and updates, I'm always on here. 

on a side note....

AF was super light today...(it started today and I think its already stopped). Im thinking that because of the D&C there wasnt that much lining left in there to have a full blown AF. We'll see if there is anything tomorrow.


----------



## bazzb

sorry you are joining us :( but you are more than welcome!

hopefully we will all be over to the first trimester forum soon :)


----------



## bazzb

how is everyone doing today??


----------



## MommyNikki

Im okay except for cramps...eh. So much for it stopping, AF is full blown. I called the doctor about BC today. I think I want to wait a little bit before trying again. Nervous about going through this all again right now I guess. I've been going back and forth for a little while now...do you think its normal?


----------



## bazzb

totally normal! what you have been through is tramatic
XX


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey guys, hows it going? Any news for anyone? 

just got done with AF---today I am feeling like I want a baby again---im wishy washy


----------



## bazzb

hey lovely :)

Im okay, no AF still..:af:


----------



## babydoodle

I am still bleeding, more today and yesterday and it has now been 10 days since d&c i am hoping this ends soon...208 hormone level check this past monday hopefully the bleeding is eliminating the rest of the hormones...i am planning to take a pg test tomorrow to see if it still shows up positive from the pregnancy.....


----------



## babydoodle

MommyNikki said:


> Hey guys, hows it going? Any news for anyone?
> 
> just got done with AF---today I am feeling like I want a baby again---im wishy washy

Its okay to be wishy washy....


----------



## bazzb

hey ladies!
how are you all today?


----------



## MommyNikki

good, still a little spotting...been super busy lately so havent been on here much


----------



## bazzb

I spotted for a few weeks after bleeding stopped


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm doing pretty good! I gave in and tested this morning at 8DPO, and I got a :bfn:. I'm not to disappointed because I know it's way early! I'm going to try to hold off till Sunday to test again, but I'm a test-a-holic so I'll probably end up testing in the morning! :haha: 

This afternoon I started getting some slight cramps. It started on the right side and now it's a little bit of both. They come and go, and they aren't really painful. I also started getting slight tender breasts.


----------



## bazzb

Good luck Sunday! Although it will still be early then!

Afm I only have some slight cramping. Arghhh


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Well I couldn't wait, and tested again this morning, and of course :bfn:. Now I really am going to try to wait till Monday!


----------



## bazzb

Lol try and wait!


----------



## MommyNikki

I love getting updates from people so go ahead and test away!!! LOL :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I was able to hold off testing this morning, but probably will be back at it tomorrow!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol good


----------



## bazzb

Lol
I have not tested!


----------



## bazzb

any update?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

What do you ladies think....is this the start of my BOP?
 



Attached Files:







20121105_072858.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bazzb

i see it, but its so faint and im not sure of the colour


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

It looks like there is more color in person. Last month I thought I saw a line, but I had to squint and hold it up to the light just right to see it, and these I don't have to! Plus I've never been able to get the line to show up in a pic!


----------



## bazzb

awesome! how many DPO again i forget??


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

11dpo


----------



## bazzb

still early! i am praying for u


----------



## bazzb

also you are using the cheap test which i have heard takes forever to give dark lines!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yes it is still early! The tests are 20mlu from early-pregnancy-tests.com.


----------



## bazzb

COOL! Ive heard people say on here that they take forever to get dark
i see in your signature that you are 11 dpo now :blush:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ya, I can't remember what they were like when I was pg with my son. I'll most likely test again tomorrow! I have a couple clear blue digi tests, but I want to wait till I get a little darker line before I waste one! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

I'm at Walmart picking up some frer now lol
Going to try and hold off til the am


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> I'm at Walmart picking up some frer now lol
> Going to try and hold off til the am

Your chart looks very promising! Is AF late?


----------



## bazzb

No clue lol
According to ff I'm like 17 dpo but I haven't had an af since my mc in sept so I know cycled can be screwy
This is my first time charting


----------



## bazzb

Pray2bBlessed said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I'm at Walmart picking up some frer now lol
> Going to try and hold off til the am
> 
> Your chart looks very promising! Is AF late?Click to expand...

I dont even properly know how to tell if a chart looks good lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I'm at Walmart picking up some frer now lol
> Going to try and hold off til the am
> 
> Your chart looks very promising! Is AF late?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even properly know how to tell if a chart looks good lolClick to expand...

Well, your chart looks triphasic, and that can be a good thing. Although some women have a naturally triphasic pattern, but since this is your first time charting you wouldn't know your norm.


----------



## bazzb

Oh ok
Great thanks s much!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I tested again this morning and got 3BFN, not even a faint line like yesterday...:cry: I just have that "feeling" that I am pg this month,and I know it's still early. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, but that's easier said than done! Praying all of us get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## bazzb

Boo!! i hope u get ur bfp by sat!

well my chart has taken away my coverline and my obvulation date and given me this message

Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> Boo!! i hope u get ur bfp by sat!
> 
> well my chart has taken away my coverline and my obvulation date and given me this message
> 
> Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
> Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
> Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.

Hmmm...I have never had that happen before. I guess maybe it could be because you started temping mid-cycle. But not sure!


----------



## bazzb

yah weird
yesterday it said i ovulated cd 32 lol


----------



## bazzb

I tried adding a link to the site coutndown to pregnancy, the chart is in F but i convert from C to F. Anyways when you click the link you cant see my full chart lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> I tried adding a link to the site coutndown to pregnancy, the chart is in F but i convert from C to F. Anyways when you click the link you cant see my full chart lol

For some reason I can only see it till CD38. I see a lot of women using that site, is it pretty good? I use FF, but you can't upload pics to share.


----------



## bazzb

I like it! except now because you cant see my chart, ive sent them a message asking for help lol!

the only thing for me it has to be in F so i need to convert... other than that I like it!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Lol! I use F, so that wouldn't be a problem for me! I don't know that I would use the charting cuz I have all my history in FF, but I may use it to upload pics! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

LOL im just mad at them all today!

FF took away my ovulation day and the other one says im 11 dpo but i had anegative opk aroudn then

your son is sweet btw!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Lol! Thanks! He's getting 3 molars in right now, so he is being quite difficult at times! But I still love him!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh, I was just at a meeting at my church, and one of the ladies across the table from me had a cough drop, and I could smell it so strongly it started churning my stomach! I've never had a problem with the smell of cough drops!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol whoa, my phone must not be updating me on message cause I just had to go 3 pages back lol. 

Bazz, did you get AF yet?

Blessed, hows the testing going?


----------



## bazzb

no AF yet
but my FF chart has changed
apparently I am now 11 dpo! lol

How are you?


----------



## bazzb

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Oh, I was just at a meeting at my church, and one of the ladies across the table from me had a cough drop, and I could smell it so strongly it started churning my stomach! I've never had a problem with the smell of cough drops!

when i was preggo the smell of the fridge made me vomit lol


----------



## MommyNikki

im doing good...just preparing a months worth of salads to lose some weight lol...omg i just posted on this forum and these girls are sooo young talking about getting back with shitty bf's just to have a baby....I wish I could shake these girls. It sucks being young because all your ideas seem like good ones...and then you realize down the road that they arent...


Beside my man and I not being married I am blessed to have our family whole, but it could have really went another direction and unfortunately for alot of these girls it will go badly


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I was just at a meeting at my church, and one of the ladies across the table from me had a cough drop, and I could smell it so strongly it started churning my stomach! I've never had a problem with the smell of cough drops!
> 
> when i was preggo the smell of the fridge made me vomit lolClick to expand...

:haha: hopefully it's a good sign! When I was preggo with my son I couldn't stand the smell of coffee in the beginning!


----------



## bazzb

so lets take it as a good sign praytobe!

Nikki i know it makes me so sad, you cant have a baby to keep a man, it just doesnt work that way:(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My temp went way down this morning! AF isn't due until Saturday, so I don't know what's going on. I'm 13DPO, so it's to late for an implant dip...right?


----------



## bazzb

could it be a late implanter? you have a 16 day luthal phase then right?

My temp is still up, just down a tiny bit from yesterday


----------



## bazzb

just looked at your chart, your temp dint go down as low as it was pre Ovulation though!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm afraid I'm out...in August I had a temp dip on 13DPO, my temp rose a little the next 2 days then the :witch: arrived n 16DPO...


----------



## bazzb

your not out til she shows!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol I am so confused with all the stuff your talking about. I am obviously not up to date with charting lol

I am excited waiting for one of you guys to pop up preggo! sounds like someone is close :)


----------



## bazzb

That would be nice! ;)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas BFP!


----------



## bazzb

sorry! :( i hope for a december BFP for you !


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks bazz! How are you today?


----------



## bazzb

im not too bad! a little sleepy.. come on friday :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have bunko tonight, soot will be a little break for me!


----------



## bazzb

whats bunko?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

It's a ladies dice game. 12 ladies get together and we play once a month. A different lady hosts every month, and they make dinner that we eat before we play, and in our group everyone gets a prize! It's a lot of fun! I look forward to it every month!


----------



## mackjess

Dude, one of my friends in Olathe plays Bunko once a month on Thursdays. You don't know Kristin do you? OMGTHATWOULDBECRAZY :haha:


----------



## bazzb

ohh cool!
never heard of it!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Dude, one of my friends in Olathe plays Bunko once a month on Thursdays. You don't know Kristin do you? OMGTHATWOULDBECRAZY :haha:

No...I play with a group that started with ladies from our old church, and we kept it going after our church closed. So we have ladies that live all over! I'm going to a ladies house tonight in Stanley.


----------



## mackjess

LOL, OK, that would have been crazy. I guess bunko once a month on Thursdays is "the" time to have it. :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That would have been!


----------



## bazzb

Bfn this morning
Still no af
Maybe my chart is wrong lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hang in there!!


----------



## bazzb

im trying!!!
im having cramping today.. havent bleed in 53 days lol this is driving me up the wall
come on AF


----------



## MommyNikki

geez, its taking you forever!!


----------



## bazzb

I know I an do annoyed lol


----------



## MommyNikki

hey if you get the clear stuff does that mean your ovulating?


----------



## bazzb

Or gearing up too u should u should I in a few days ;


----------



## MommyNikki

lol oh god..now Im going back and forth on whether to go for it or wait...I am so horrible, thank god I didnt plan my other 2 LOL


----------



## bazzb

Lol!!
I had the clear stuff two weeks ago and then my temp rose do I'm pretty sure I od


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Any updates?


----------



## bazzb

No af
Temp still up look at my chart :(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Do you know how long your typical LP is?


----------



## bazzb

No clue,. This is my first month charting


----------



## MommyNikki

Any AF yet Bazz? I will be testing soon to see if im in it for November


----------



## bazzb

good luck Nikki

No Af still, yesterday i saw some yellow/orange maybe colour dishacharg but only twice.. thought for sure it was AF


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Have you tested recently?


----------



## bazzb

I tested friday nov 9th with FMU at 13 dpo according to my chart


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That still could be to early! FX for you!!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks i feel like AF is lingering but she just wont show her face... i thought i saw some orange/yellow in my discharge yesterday but nothing today.


----------



## MommyNikki

It sucks that its dragging out for you. :( You know what always brings on AF? Go to Victorias Secret and buy an expensive pair of cute panties and wear them lol its always my luck to get AF when I do that hahaha


----------



## bazzb

haha nice! 
i shall try that this weekend if no AF


----------



## MommyNikki

You have any plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## bazzb

its not thanks giving where i am 

Do you have plans


----------



## MommyNikki

I was wondering that since I guess they came to America lol What is it there? Probably just dinner with the family...I have this yummy cupcake recipe I am going to test run today...Pumpkin/cheesecake filled cupcakes with cream cheese frosting :) :)


----------



## bazzb

yummy! mail me some hehe

we have thanksgiving but it is in OCT here..

we have no holiday this week coming :(


----------



## bazzb

ps when are u testing


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

We are going to my nana's house for thanksgiving. Then my hubby, brother and dad are going hunting!


----------



## bazzb

Sounds fun ladies!


----------



## MommyNikki

I dont really know yet...I was wondering when I should... AF came Oct 27th..so when would be the earliest? the 20th? 21?


----------



## bazzb

How longs ur cycle?


----------



## MommyNikki

its usually like 30 days I think...


----------



## bazzb

Yeah around 22-23 I think I would


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I realized earlier today that I am going to be Oing around Thanksgiving, and we will be at my Nana's house...that is going to put a damper on the SMEP plan! :growlmad:


----------



## MommyNikki

haha sneak away to the bathroom for a quick one ^.^


----------



## bazzb

Oh no
You will need to get creative ;)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope so! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

update:

AF came very lightly today!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm sorry bazz! Is this your first AF since your loss?


----------



## bazzb

yes.. im not upset at all
trilled actually... im sure it wil get heavier and I wont be so thrilled lol

I feel now I can start over :)


----------



## MommyNikki

YAY FINALLY! She took her good ol' time! lol


----------



## bazzb

I know
Just not here completely yet but it's red and light so it will be heavier in a day or two I think


----------



## bazzb

How is everyone today?

Well I am offically TTC now whoo hooo..


----------



## MommyNikki

im so excited for you! :) time for you to get dancing! (after AF of course lol)


----------



## bazzb

haha of course! hopefully it doesnt last tooo long

how are you ladies today?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm good! Today is CD8, so I am starting SMEP. I am praying this will be the month and get the Christmas miracle I've been praying for!


----------



## bazzb

yay! SMEP i may try that!
Hoping for a xmas bfp myself or at least a new years one lol


----------



## MommyNikki

what is smep?


----------



## bazzb

sperm meets egg plan!
google it lady! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

lol i will now


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow that seems completely complicated. How can you even enjoy sex when you make it a into a job. Plus I wonder how it affects sperm count having sex that often..you would think it would need to build up a little bit in order to have a better chance conceiving. We all know we are capable of getting pregnant, so I think adding all that stress of worrying is unnecessary. 

I support you guys using it...to each their own...but I think that you guys would benefit from not stressing it and enjoy the BD'ing and let it happen on its own. If you wanna do it everyday cuz the mood is right, go for it, but not because your "scheduled" to do it... ya know


----------



## bazzb

I know what you mean

I told hubby we are having sex every second day. I plan to seduce him ahah... and then a lil extra when i get my positive OPK... I think i will spice it up this month :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh, we still will enjoy it! With :sex: every other day :spermy: has 48hrs to reproduce.


----------



## bazzb

and practice makes perfect right?


----------



## MommyNikki

good luck girls!!


----------



## bazzb

thx Nikki


----------



## MommyNikki

okay soo today I tested..(even tho the earliest I should be testing is like the 21st or 22nd..but hey thats just me lol) 

BFN--I didnt even get line eye off this one, there was NOTHING.

Lets see what happens in a week from now!!


----------



## bazzb

lol you are way to early love!
gl next week keep me posted ok?

AFM my AF is bothering me, a lot of cramps and much heavier than i am use too


----------



## MommyNikki

mine was too when I finally got it...it was light for like the first day and WHOA for the other few days. I figured that all that time without one allowed for more tissue than usual to accumulate. who knows???


----------



## bazzb

same here!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey ladies, anything new?


----------



## bazzb

AF is practically gone just some light light light spotting :)

Cant wait to BD ;) haha

How r u guys?


----------



## MommyNikki

We are good...We have BD'd enough since AF that I will be truly surprised if I am not pregnant. The first time we ever BD'd I got pregnant with my daughter and then there was one month where I lost my health insurance and couldnt refill my b/c and got preggo with my son. 

I am just curious to see what the MC has done too my body (if anything at all) because under normal circumstances there is no way I would have been going about BD'ing the way we have and not gotten knocked up 

is OH excited for you guys to try again? :)


----------



## bazzb

he is excited.. and when I say im worried about another MC, he says dont worry we are going to make a super baby- lol he cracks me up


----------



## MommyNikki

LOL super baby!! Im sure you will have no problems...Im excited for when you can start testing!


----------



## bazzb

thanks hun
hope you are right
X you have been great thanks for all of the support


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's great bazz...get to :sex:! Lol!

Nikki when will you start testing?

AFM: no real updates. I'm on CD12, I should be Oing sometime this week. Still negative OPK ( I tested a few hrs late today cuz I was shopping with my mom and brother).


----------



## bazzb

Ohhh it shouldn't be long for you now! Good luck ;)

I'm cd 6 so I'd day o is a while away for me


----------



## MommyNikki

Well Ladies...I took a test today again (still shouldn't be testing until at least the 22nd, but oh well)...I got a very faint line after a couple of minutes..I was gonna try posting a pic but with my phone its soo grainy that you cant see anything on the pic..its veryyyyyy light...but very promising! :)


----------



## bazzb

ohhh how exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Im very excited!! :)


----------



## bazzb

ok next time take a better pic lol! i wanna see


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope it's your :bfp:!! What kind of test was it?


----------



## MommyNikki

it was just a cheapo dollar store $1 test...so I am very happy it had a light line--Im impatient but I dont have the cash to spend on the CBD ones


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I love the $ store tests! That's what I got my BFP with my son on! I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex: !! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!


----------



## MommyNikki

oh lord...december is gonna be an exciting time for you missy!!


----------



## bluebird

Hi everyone!!
Sorry to barge in on your thread, the title caught my attention because I am 11 days post D&C with very positive HPTs..... GRRRRRRR!!! I wish I could force that HCG out of my system with sheer will power so I can get back to TTC. I have a 16 mo old daughter and we wanted her to have a little brother/sister close in age *sigh*
Anyway, how long after the mc bleeding stopped did you all get BFNs?? Thanks for the input!!! 
And congrats mommynikki, you give me hope!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks! And your not barging in at all! It took me 4-5 weeks to get a negative test...it felt like forever


----------



## bluebird

Oh man, the last 2 weeks have felt like an eternity!!! And I'm only halfway there, grrr


----------



## MommyNikki

Its different for everyone...Bazz and I MC on the same day and she got hers like a week or 2 after me...ive heard ppl getting them right away...I guess it would just depend on how fast you would drop your HCG to start AF back up. I will tell you this tho...when I started working out...my AF came back right away. I think it kick started my body.


----------



## bluebird

Good to know, I started working out again on Monday so maybe that will do the trick. I'm going to take another HPT on Friday to see where I'm at- I'll be exactly 2 weeks out from the D&C. You test again this morning???


----------



## MommyNikki

no, im holding out until friday--I really wasnt supposed to test until at least the 22nd (some say the 25th) so I will just hold out a couple days to make sure


----------



## bazzb

Keep us posted :)


----------



## MommyNikki

ohhh you know I will ;)


----------



## bazzb

its so exciting isnt it
I cant wait til im in the 2ww LOL who would think id wish for that


----------



## bluebird

I'm just wishing for a negative HPT, never crossed my mind I would wish for that!


----------



## bazzb

I was in that situation a few months ago froma MMC at 11 weeks also.. it sure does suck
BIG HUGSX


----------



## MommyNikki

I will have a test to post later...came a little quicker and a little darker (its still light tho, nothing like the control line) but I think i am for sure preggo!


----------



## bazzb

OMG hurry up!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah Nicki!! :happydance:

AFM- I think I O'd either yesterday or Wednesday, an we got plenty of :sex: in! I never really had egg white CM, but it was hard to tell since I was using preseed. Anyways hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving! Now it's time to head out for some Black Friday shopping!


----------



## bazzb

enjoy the shopping... im at work :(

Nikki! where are u lol


----------



## bluebird

Nikki where is our picture?!? Lol


----------



## bazzb

i know shes killing me here


----------



## MommyNikki

lol sorry guys, holiday weekend (thanksgiving/black friday) is on right now..It will be on tonight..sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!


----------



## bazzb

OMG i guess we will let you off the hook lol

question ladies, i never have any bleeding after my period. I stopped spotting around monday-tuesday and I went to the bathroom a sec ago and there was some brown, does this ever happen to you? this is a first for me... odd


----------



## MommyNikki

Idk...I dont recall anything like that but I cant say I ever really take notice to much. 

So heres the pic..this one is from tonight...Its still light. I have had a light line the past 3 days. This line seems to be no darker then yesterday. Mind you, I am not "first pSee in the a.m." testing. 

Should I be worried that it hasnt gotten darker yet?[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1123.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry the pic is bad..I have an old blackberry bold and it takes horrible pics.


----------



## bluebird

I see the line!!!! Yay!!!! Don't worry about it staying light, with my daughter I got a faint line at 10 dpo in the afternoon, no line the next morning at 11 dpo, and then an even fainter line in the am at 12dpo. And I had an absolutely perfect pregnancy with her! Congrats again!!!


----------



## bluebird

Bazzb- sorry, that's never happened to me :( idk what that could be, maybe just your body trying to get back to normal??


----------



## bazzb

I hope that's all it is
It's very light and mixed with discharge sorry if tmi
Nikki omg omg omg
It's dark!! Use fmu and a frer and it will be beautiful! I am so happy for u xx


----------



## MommyNikki

lol hun it is in no way dark but i love the enthusiasm :) I dont know what a FMU is, but I will get a frep test soon..I wish the digi ones werent so dang expensive because its alot easier to read preggo or not preggo then to sit and play with the shade of a test line

Thanks for all the support!! Cant wait for you guys to fall preggo, then we can start a new thread!! LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

that dark line is the control (just in case you thought it was my test line)...my line is very light pink and barely noticeable


----------



## bazzb

Fmu= first morning urine sorry!
I hope I get a bfp soon but with this brown
Today now I'm all worried :(


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> that dark line is the control (just in case you thought it was my test line)...my line is very light pink and barely noticeable

I know which line I'd ur test line
But for a 88 cent Walmart test that's pretty freaking dark for like 11 or 12 dpo!
:)


----------



## MommyNikki

LOL okay, i didnt know because you said dark (as im squinting here to see it on my screen) lol and I need to catch up with my abbreviations! I suck! lol

I have a test sitting in the bathroom...Im trying to hold off a day or two but testing is like an addiction now..all I wanna do is test haha

I wouldnt worry about the brown..it could be some blood left over from AF mixed with CM...I would worry more if it was red but brown says that its old. You could be getting ready to Ov if you havent already...hows charting been going for ya?


----------



## bazzb

Ok thanks That makes me me feel a bit better
I'm on cd 10 no o yet usually it's between cd 20-30 but who knows lol this is my first real cycle since the mc

Did u use opk this cycle ? How many dpo r u?


----------



## MommyNikki

I didnt use a OPK...and I am not sure of my CD...i got AF roughly Oct 27..so i have just been going off of that.


----------



## MommyNikki

The thing I have always gone by is that I would get AF then 2 weeks from the first day of AF is my open window and then 2 weeks from then is testing time.


----------



## bazzb

Your lucky you have a regular cycle
:)


----------



## bazzb

I'm falling asleep
Gn ill check In tomorrow Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

My line is darker today :) [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1124.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bazzb

Holy cow!! Hunny in so happy for u


----------



## MommyNikki

thanks! I am very excited but trying not to get too excited...I wont know if I am in the clear for a long time from now...so I cant really celebrate until Im into the 2nd tri


----------



## bazzb

I no same here 
But eh the first step is getting preggo so let's celebrate that!


----------



## AerisandAlex

My levels were still elevated after my D&E years ago... it took over a month for them to go down. They say you can't get pregnant right after a D&E or D&C in any case because within that month, you don't ovulate... after you have your first normal AF though, you can start trying again :) I'd call and have them tell you your HCG numbers. Are they having you get blood work done to watch to make sure they decrease to normal?


EDITED:

Ah! I'm sorry about my above post, yes I wasn't seeing all the pages and the date skipped my mind


----------



## bazzb

Her tests went to negative and she had her first af a few weeks ago! :)


----------



## bazzb

I think oct 27 if I remember correct


----------



## MommyNikki

Yes..I got AF a week after my last blood work (which was around 20 when they tested)...I got AF on Oct 27th and this is considered my first cycle. I have had negative preg tests after my D&C and prior to AF.


----------



## MommyNikki

I think my Thread Title may have thrown you off...This thread was started over 2 months ago


----------



## AerisandAlex

Yes, just noticed that now, boy do I feel like a clutz :p Good luck to you dear though, they say you get preggo really fast after a D&C so here's hoping for you, so sorry about not noticing all the extra pages >.<


----------



## MommyNikki

I tend to get pregnant easily..My other 2 pregnancies were fine...it was just this 3rd one that I lost. Im just hoping for the best with this pregnancy that everything turns out fine :)


----------



## bazzb

did u test todAY?


----------



## MommyNikki

No I didn't. It's positive so there's no reason to test again. I'm prolly just going to a appt


----------



## bazzb

Cool congrats agAin Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks, cant wait to get your updates!


----------



## bazzb

Thx Hun! Hopefully I o in the next few weeks!


----------



## MommyNikki

Do you have a plan/date as to when you will start testing?


----------



## bazzb

Prob 23-25th of dec unless I o earlier :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Yay Christmas baby lol.. I had to go and test this morning just because you said something the other day....lol Big Ol Pink line :) Theres no missing this one!


----------



## MommyNikki

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1126.jpg


----------



## bazzb

OMG how nice is that!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT :)
BUG HUGS to you lady


----------



## MommyNikki

thank you!! I called to make an appt today. I think they do 8 weeks as the first appt...I am going to ask if they will scan..thats when I found out last time and I dont think I could wait 4 weeks more to get my first scan...i would be be throwing up with anxiety


----------



## bazzb

yah they should do that for you since you had a MC last time.. they are usually a little nicer after that or so I have heard.


----------



## MommyNikki

Lets hope so ...I am very scared. I really dont want to go through a MC again :/


----------



## bazzb

I know what you mean..

Im stressing about if ill ovulate this cycle, and if i do then ill stress if i got preggo and if i do then ill stress about a MC oh my...


----------



## bluebird

So true Bazz! Nothing but anxiety for the next couple of weeks *Aaaaargh!!* I'm on CD 4 and I'm so stressed


----------



## bazzb

Im cd 12 and i usually dont o til after 20 and im already stressing
worry i wont ovulate lol


----------



## MommyNikki

please join my other thread "BD'ing my butt off whose in it for November"...I started that thread last month and 9 people fell preggo on my thread..it may be lucky---may be superstitious but wouldnt hurt to give it a shot!


----------



## bazzb

ok i can use all the luck I can get :) thx Nikki


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MommyNikki said:


> thank you!! I called to make an appt today. I think they do 8 weeks as the first appt...I am going to ask if they will scan..thats when I found out last time and I dont think I could wait 4 weeks more to get my first scan...i would be be throwing up with anxiety

That's an awesome line Nikki! 

I switched docs after my last MC, because she didn't seem like she even cared much even though she knew my history. So I talked with my new doc a few months ago, and she told me they would get me in as soon I got a :bfp:!


----------



## MommyNikki

I loved my old office but they are no longer affiliated with the hospital I like...and I HATE the other hospital, so I literally had to switch the day after my MC so that I could get a doctor that would do my D&C at the hospital I like. The day after my MC I had to go to my old ob office to get my records and I felt like I could have died--I felt like I was reliving everything, so Im glad I had made the switch for that reason too.

At my new office, I only really dealt with the sono tech..she was very nice and cried with me and hugged me after confirming no heart beat on my final scan. That really meant a lot to me because it was a very lonely and sad time for me and since I didnt share the news with my family, it was nice to get that hug. 

I am hoping the rest of the staff is as nice. We'll see soon.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That sounds like a great switch!


----------



## bazzb

hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey bazz... How's the bd'ing going? Lol


----------



## bazzb

None today!lol
Taking a break


----------



## MommyNikki

haha


----------



## bazzb

we BD sun mon wed thur and fri... i think we got it covered hahah
how r u hun


----------



## MommyNikki

Im good...no symptoms still..tired a little but have doing alot to make me tired (like driving 5 hours last night getting this cat lol) no nausea, no boob tenderness. It kind of worries me but I think 6-8 weeks is the 2 week sickness period that i got with my other pregnancies. 

It sounds like you guys were puttin in work!!! lol Im sure if there was any chance of you catching that "right time", you got it covered. You starting to get anxious? Hows hubby during all of this?


----------



## bazzb

im sure ur nausea will kick in soon enough :) lol

hubby is fantastic.. really wants a baby so he understands during this time we've got to give it our all... i had a positive OPK on CD 15 which is fantastic.. before my mc i ovualted around CD 25-30.


----------



## MommyNikki

wow thats awesome


----------



## bazzb

So hopefully I od yesterday!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm off to bed Nikki
Ill check In tomorrow:hugs:


----------

